# s/o cytotec vs natural contractions



## boadhagh (Sep 19, 2007)

nak

after reading the pitocin v. natural contractions thread, i started wondering if any of you have had both natural and cytotec induced labors and if there was any difference between the two?


----------



## superfastreader (Aug 6, 2007)

i was given cytotec after a m/c & i thought i was being twisted in half like a wet rag.

unmedicated childbirth was a cake walk by comparison.


----------



## peskyflylady (Apr 14, 2008)

Bump. I'm wondering this too.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I had an induced labor to remove an ectopic using cytotek. It was hell. Pure and simple. Nothing in the world even remotely close to a real contraction. I thought I was going to die. Really. Not being a hypochondriac. My mother, who has pretty tough skin was very worried for me. I felt like my insides were being ripped out. So violent...scary...horrid.

Then I went on to have two normal births, one with back labor allllll the way through. That was NOTHING compared to the cytotek. The contractions were predictable and managable, even with the back labor...as long as I had counter pressure I was FINE.

There really is no comparison. Even to pitocin, in my opinion (I hemorrhaged after my second birth and they gave me literally enough pit and methergrin to put down an elephant...nothing remotely CLOSE to a cytotek contraction).


----------



## lunarmagic (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm going to jump in here, even though I've never had an un-induced labor to compare to... I was induced with cytotec, 6 hour labor, and I honestly thought my contractions weren't very bad at all. I really didn't think I was in actual labor until they told me I was 6cm (and from there it was only an hour until his birth).

Maybe I'm in the minority, I don't know... I was really really surprized by how easily I could handle the contrax.


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

I had an "unmedicated" labor and vaginal birth after a cytotec induction. No epidural. I had PROM for 48 hours and after that I "accepted" (bullied) 1.5 doses of Cytotec (Misoprostil?).

At first I could handle it okay although contraction were hefty from the very beginning after that stuff. My husband REFUSED another dose of cytotec on my behalf, I was not able to even remotely react, very suddenly. He saw I was able to handle strong contraction but my high pitched screams were "different" to him. Baby also reacted in that time, way too strong contractions.
I was in active labor for only 45 minutes with that cr*p, that was not funny. The monitor was showing contractions off the charts, which is why the room filled up with every nurse available from the L&D Unit. They were afraid of hyperstimulation and rupture, which I am sure would have happened with another dose.

I also lost a huge amount of blood with that stuff, your cervix turn to total mush, the midwife had to do some serious massaging and Pit to prevent hemmoraghing and get my uterus to do SOMETHING.

Did I mention I was pretty miffed at my midwife who pushed the stuff on me? Choosing between Pitocin (meaning no tub) and Cytotec when they bully you? I held out for 48 hours of psycho terror and decided on cytotec so I could go into the tub which of course never happened with labor being so fast. If they could have waited a BIT longer my labor would have been more manageable but with that stuff you feel like you're being ripped apart alive, I like that "wet rag" comparison.


----------



## Mommal (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunarmagic* 
I'm going to jump in here, even though I've never had an un-induced labor to compare to... I was induced with cytotec, 6 hour labor, and I honestly thought my contractions weren't very bad at all.

Same story here- induced with Cytotec for PROM, had an easy 7 hour labor, contractions were not particularly painful until transition, and came at regular intervals throughout labor.


----------



## sweeetpea (Jun 14, 2006)

maybe the different physiological responses relate to the inability to really measure the dose? The Manufacturer makes 100 & 200 mcg pills (so I undersatnd). The hospitals cut it to administer for inductions. I have been told that the induction does is/should be 25 or 50 mcg. thats a quarter of a small pill. Really hard to get accurate, YKWIM?

I have supported a cytotec induction that went smooth as silk. I have also supported a birth where the mom reacted so badly to the cytotec that the cardiologist team was called in because they thought she was having a heart attack (she wasn't, but it was super-scary).

It is the unpredictability of this drug that makes it so very scary.


----------



## Mommal (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweeetpea* 
maybe the different physiological responses relate to the inability to really measure the dose?

Excellent point! My MW gave me the recommended 1/4 tab. She had to cut the tiny, rock-hard pill with a scalpel. It was definitely a difficult task to turn a 100 mcg pill into a 25 mcg dose. I am sure some people get more than 25 mcg and some get less, and I have no doubt that outcomes are affected thereby.


----------



## meganmarie (Jan 29, 2005)

I was also given cytotec as a way to expel the baby I lost in a miscarriage. It was a violent, destructive experience. Uncontrollable vomiting, diarrhea, shaking, chills, cramping. For six hours I just lay on my bathroom floor curled up in a ball waiting to die, except when I was on the toilet, or bent over it.

My two labors were hard work, but there was no comparison - each of them was tough but endurable.

I understand some people have had a different experience. But I would never, ever, consent to being induced this way when there are numerous other methods to try. (Many of them natural; others, not natural but less dangerous).


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

the effects of cytotec will vary extremely from woman to woman. In some women it will only ripen the cervix never cause contraction, some only take a wiff and they are in labor. It is also going to depend greatly on how ready the body is for labor. That is the key to any type of induction attempt.

BUT cytotec should not be being used. it is a vary dangerous drug. I will write about my own experiences later have to tend to the kids


----------

